# 1 gal nano, el natural..ooo lala



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmmmm, low tech nano, thats cool. Looks great!


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Amazing little jungle you have there !!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

yea, thanks alot

i'm surprise that it's doing so well, i was expecting it to be a disaster consider it has no light, heate or filter at all

tank runs on 1 w/c a week
5 hours of direct sunlight and 2-3 of indirect sunlight


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats a low tech but a really nice nano. where did u get those branches or sticks from ?


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

what kind of filter are u using


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

the tank fuana is: 1 female betta
5 ghost shrimps
pond snail
ramshorn snail

dknydiep1- I'm not running any filter, just 1 w/c a week


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

How do you go about that? I have a 1g diamond shape tank that may be good for a nano but I doubt it! It looks good no matter what.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

the tank was originally just going to be a tank of extra clipping from my 5 gallon but i got bored one day and thought i'd make use of it. At first i tried snails only to see if they did well, about two weeks in, there were already snails eggs everywhere. 

The ghost shrimps was actually bought for my cichlids dinner but i thought i tried putting some in the tank to see how they would do, and to my surprise they were doing pretty good, they lost the milky color that they had when i bought them from petsmart. The betta was just added not too long ago but she's also doing alot better then when she was at petsmart..again 

the thing about the tank is, to make sure to keep up with the w/c, as the tank is very small and anything that's going to go wrong, will happen very fast. The water also evaporates rather quickly from the sunlight, so make sure to add water once in a while.


here's a picture of the betta, not sure what i want to call her yet









edit : i don't think i mention this but the tank has about half an inch of TopSoil and top of with 1.5" of white sand


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> How do you go about that? I have a 1g diamond shape tank that may be good for a nano but I doubt it! It looks good no matter what.


as for your 1 gallon, i'm sure it's going to work. Just make sure you do your research, if you have any questions just ask, I'll be happy to answer


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

it's a litle update, this was taken on 1-3-07, happy new year!


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

i got a berried ghost shrimmp! i wonder if the betta is gonna get them all?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

What kind of sticks are you using? They remind me of bamboo sticks or some kind of grass used in furniture making.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

those are from some of the bamboo plants we have downstairs, got them from vietnam a couple years ago


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking good. What are the plants? Is it just sun light? Cool idea with the sticks!


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

I really love your recent picture of your little cube. It looks sort of "natural". Your bamboo sticks give it nice effect. You treat them with anything to prevent from rotting?


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

I like the bamboo sticks!! very cute little tank. Nice to see someone keeping a "female" betta.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

i have in there:

Java fern
p.gayi
moneyworth
christmas moss, and taiwan moss (i think)
Duckweed
hornworth

i didn't coat the bamboo with anything, Those are the dead part from the big tree that i snapped off and place directly in there. 

Thanks you all for the Compliments, it a good encourage to keep the project going.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

a little update on things:

i broke down my 5gal and upgraded to a 10g. Then gave the 5g to my little bro. So the light and the filter of the tank was then available again.

1 shrimp survivor


1-18-07


















Chuong


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

That is so nice looking  Very peaceful.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice setup I like the layout a lot.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

I like the betta girl. She reminds me a lot of one I had named Pearl (who died a horrible horrible death, and the next white one I got I named "Ghost") But anyway... Thing I like about female bettas over the males is: They're just as inquisitive and full of personality as the males, with the big exception that they're not always trying to kill each other, so five can live relatively peacefully in a 30gl tank.  Anyway, it's a very cute tank, too, I like the layout with the tiny lilipad-lookin' things on the top.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words  !

i still havent' come up with a name for the betta yet, so for now she's known as "The Betta", lol. She's definetly the coolest betta i have kept yet, as she jumps for her food whenever i feed her ( good exercise),and has a amazing personality. As for the shrimps, i think the betta was scaring them during the night because i found 3 outside the tank and dried up, and the other one.....i don't know where he is.... . . . 

stats of tank:
ph :7.5
nitrate : 0
nitrite: 0
ammonia : 0


I'm also getting a new tank deliver tomorrow, it's the same exact one but i plan on painting the base and the light, and a couple more goodies. roud:


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

alright a little update:

Ms. betta got a new home and is now living in a 10 gal, planted tank also. So now she's gone, i have 4 cherry shrimps in here, along with a few wigglers ( one was berried when i place her in). 

i rescape the tank today, because i got a shipment of this








and so the tank looked like this, after the scape and an hour into a w/c








this is how it looks an hour ago









any comments and suggestions welcome


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice I Like It! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

I like the crumpled paper background ;-) But seriously, your little tank is looking good. Have you considered a black paper background? I taped some to the back of a 20G recently and it looks really great, at least better than the wall. Also, have you thought about ditching the right front rock and consolidating the sticks? My eye keeps bouncing back and forth. I think it would look bigger and more harmonic with one cluster of sticks back left and the nice foreground cover, with perhaps a little sand left showing near right, where the white rock is now. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

haha, thanks.

the crumpled paper background was to make it look like mountains and the white gives it an infinite view. I have tried black on my 29 planted cichlid tank and the black give it kind of a mysterious look, i haven't tried it on this tank yet but i will for the next shoot. As for the scape i will try it again in about two weeks, so the plants and stuff get settle down first. 

thanks for you comments and advice, this tank right here is just practice for my other, newer 1 gallon and also a 10 gallon.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

photo update:

2-14-07









Just took it









i've been battling with hair algae for some time now with excel; 5cc unit a day but it doesn't seem to being of affect to the algae, could someone tell me what is a good way to reduce the growth of hair algae? How much more excel should i dose, i have shrimps in the tank so i don't want to kill them either


----------



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

Your tanks bottom looks just like mine:biggrin: Glad to see you are doing well with it. That bacopa grew insanly fast!!! Plants like dirt I always say.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow man you tank looks stunning! You've done a great job with it, keep it up!


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

Mr.ThomasWalls said:


> Your tanks bottom looks just like mine:biggrin: Glad to see you are doing well with it. That bacopa grew insanly fast!!! Plants like dirt I always say.


yea, I'm still surprise at how well been doing, even HC grows well with it. I actually stole the windowsill idea from you and now i have D. Hairgrass growing in a cup with dirt and playsand over it, the color isn't the best but it's shooting out new runners already and it's been only a week. 

RESGuy : thanks allot man! I just finish building up my budget to get some Aquasoil and will be getting a 9 liter bag soon with PS and Tourmaline BC but my g/f recently got a 30gal and wants to go with the CRS route, so now i have to wait for her to build up her budget to get all the ADA goodies. I'm also working on my 3 other tanks at this time so I'm not in a rush


----------

